# That's it for south of I-94



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had quite a crew Saturday, enjoying a beautiful spring day. We set up a land spread south of I-94, trying to pick up the scraps. There was around 5K or more in the area, and had a good movement of small flocks all morning.

I haven't laughed that hard in awhile. We made Federal rich that day and I even shot a goose magnet while swinging on a goose (my concealment stategy obviously backfired). Shot quite a few and missed plenty.

That was about it for the southern migration from what I could tell, with a few exceptions. Only saw a couple handfuls the rest of the day and evening. It was a great spring and a great closer. Some guys even got sunburn. :smile:

Here are a couple picks of the crew.


































[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-14 16:10 ]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris, how did that goosemagnet taste? LOL!!
I will a agree with Chris we did make Federal rich. Had a great time guy's!!!

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-14 17:35 ]


----------

